# China Flight Attendants Advised To Wear Diapers To Protect Against Covid



## win231 (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, I ain't flyin' anyway.  No limit to the stupid.
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/...tion-coronavirus-guidance-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't think of anything more shameful than that.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh, that is disgusting.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 10, 2020)

This is just wrong...


----------



## win231 (Dec 10, 2020)

Flight Attendant:  "Hello.  Welcome to  China Airlines."
Passenger:  "Uh....something smells funny on this plane."
Flight Attendant:  "We are all wearing diapers.  It's for your safety."
Passenger:  "Including the kitchen staff?"
Flight attendant:  "Yes.  Make yourself comfortable.  Lunch will be served soon."
Passenger:  "That's OK.  I'm not hungry."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> Flight Attendant:  "Hello.  Welcome to  China Airlines."
> Passenger:  "Uh....something smells funny on this plane."
> Flight Attendant:  "We are all wearing diapers.  It's for your safety."
> Passenger:  "Including the kitchen staff?"
> ...


You come up with some of the funniest stuff, Win! LOL!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> Flight Attendant:  "Hello.  Welcome to  China Airlines."
> Passenger:  "Uh....something smells funny on this plane."
> Flight Attendant:  "We are all wearing diapers.  It's for your safety."
> Passenger:  "Including the kitchen staff?"
> ...


Funny!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 11, 2020)

www.issnationallab.org/stem/lesson-plans/astronaut-diaper/

https://science.howstuffworks.com/innovation/nasa-inventions/nasa-change-diapers.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Absorbency_Garment


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

I'd make for a poor astronaut let me tell you! LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'd make for a poor astronaut let me tell you! LOL!



I always imagined going into space. Until the Challenger and Columbia disasters. I don't even like climbing a 6 foot ladder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I always imagined going into space. Until the Challenger and Columbia disasters. I don't even like climbing a 6 foot ladder.


I'm the same, Fast, loathe heights, hate enclosed spaces, and wouldn't be able to tolerate wet pants, so I'm out of the running for the next space voyage. LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm the same, Fast, loathe heights, hate enclosed spaces, and wouldn't be able to tolerate wet pants, so I'm out of the running for the next space voyage. LOL!



I hear you AM. Wet undies ugh, the worst. Speaking of wet I had gall bladder surgery some years ago and forgot that eating greasy foods was a serious no no. Well after jumping out of my car and cutting loose while AMTRAK 98 rolled by and the topper was when I had to stop right in the middle of Airport Drive at OIA and cut loose in front of my car....in the driving rain yet. Those Depends my doctor told me to get were a lifesaver, well a pride saver. Had to give my older daughter a boatload of cash to get them from Publix for me while I waited in the car. War can be HELL but life can be pure HELL on Earth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I hear you AM. Wet undies ugh, the worst. Speaking of wet I had gall bladder surgery some years ago and forgot that eating greasy foods was a serious no no. Well after jumping out of my car and cutting loose while AMTRAK 98 rolled by and the topper was when I had to stop right in the middle of Airport Drive at OIA and cut loose in front of my car....in the driving rain yet. Those Depends my doctor told me to get were a lifesaver, well a pride saver. Had to give my older daughter a boatload of cash to get them from Publix for me while I waited in the car. War can be HELL but life can be pure HELL on Earth.


I'm not laughing at you, Fast, just the mental image I conjured up reading your post!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm not laughing at you, Fast, just the mental image I conjured up reading your post!



As you can see self deprecating humor is refreshing. Nothing wrong with laughing at oneself.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 11, 2020)

The Lisa Nowak Story.

900 mile trip wearing NASA Space Diapers










www.nasa.gov/home/int_nowak_dale.html

https://dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4275258/Officer-struggles-10-years-attack-love-rival.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Nowak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Oefelein


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

The Lisa Nowak, story will go down in history as being one of the craziest.


----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2020)

F/A: “Welcome aboard, China Air.”
Passenger: “What’s that on your face?”
F/A: “It’s a disposable diaper.”
Passenger: “Isn’t it covering the wrong body part?”


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Lisa Nowak, story will go down in history as being one of the craziest.





oldman said:


> F/A: “Welcome aboard, China Air.”
> Passenger: “What’s that on your face?”
> F/A: “It’s a disposable diaper.”
> Passenger: “Isn’t it covering the wrong body part?”



I had no idea that a military member is not allowed to have intimate ****** relations with another military member, single or married. I also had no idea that the movie "Lucy in the Sky" alluded to Lisa Nowak.


----------

